# Chipper knife sharpener



## STLfirewood (Jun 23, 2010)

I have a friend selling a knife sharpener for chipper blades. He's asking $1500 for it. If you guys want contact info please let me know.

Scott


----------



## pdqdl (Jun 23, 2010)

Wow. 

You would have to sharpen an awful lot of chipper knives to pay for that. Mine cost $24 per sharpening. Perhaps a big company could justify that expense.


----------



## tomtrees58 (Jun 23, 2010)

thats cheap i paid$ 5000.00 for mine


----------



## treemandan (Jun 23, 2010)

tomtrees58 said:


> thats cheap i paid$ 5000.00 for mine



Just out of interest, could you post a pic? People seem to think you can use a regular bench grinder but ...


----------



## tomtrees58 (Jun 23, 2010)

treemandan said:


> Just out of interest, could you post a pic? People seem to think you can use a regular bench grinder but ...



yes i will take a pic in the am wen i get to the shop


----------



## treesquirrel (Jun 24, 2010)

treemandan said:


> Just out of interest, could you post a pic? People seem to think you can use a regular bench grinder but ...



This idea is dangerous. You cannot possibly get an even edge that will distribute the force evenly across the knife. I'm pretty sure this can lead to stress cracking and ultimately catastrophic failure.


----------



## treemandan (Jun 24, 2010)

treesquirrel said:


> This idea is dangerous. You cannot possibly get an even edge that will distribute the force evenly across the knife. I'm pretty sure this can lead to stress cracking and ultimately catastrophic failure.



It wouldn't work. It would make a curve in the edge.Plus whay you said.
The best way to sharpen a hand chisel ( which is basically the same thing and a chipper knife) is to run in slowly along a flat abrasive surface, hopefully with a guide.
I can't even remember the last time I used a bench grinder for anything. I don't think they are that good for very much save for cleaning bolt threads( wire wheel) or putting a point on a awl.


----------



## tomtrees58 (Jun 24, 2010)




----------



## lxt (Jun 24, 2010)

Tom,

is that an old foley belsaw machine, my dad had one very similar! 

you can bench grind!...BUT... to get the blade (individually) true & all blades the same...very hard!!! nothing bad will happen just that one or more blades may not have the proper clearances & therefore may/may not chip the way suppose to!

my current set up is an old bench grinder turned vertical some modifications to mount on a rail system & couple c-clamps (modified) with square stock as a grind surface......works ok!! total thing cost me like $300.00



LXT................


----------



## tomtrees58 (Jun 24, 2010)

yes it is and i can do 4 12" blades at the same time you can cheat and just put the outer one on the chipper:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## treemandan (Jun 24, 2010)

tomtrees58 said:


> yes it is and i can do 4 12" blades at the same time you can cheat and just put the outer one on the chipper:hmm3grin2orange:



You are running a disc chipper? Thing must be BIG.

Do you go through many grinding wheels? How do you keep the heat down?

I suppose one could use a bench grinder but it would surely have to be modified to run on the side.

I actually didn't expect to see a grinder like that. I was thinking of something different. I never took the time to walk in the back of the shop to see what they used but have recently been curious. now I am gonna go out to the shed , take of all the sheilds on my bench grinder and turn it on its side.

And yes, it seems the outer knive gets more wear.


----------



## tomtrees58 (Jun 25, 2010)

treemandan said:


> You are running a disc chipper? Thing must be BIG.
> 
> Do you go through many grinding wheels? How do you keep the heat down?
> 
> ...



no a 1230 to keep the heat down wd48 the blades grinding wheels 3 years


----------

